# Wanted : chronograph



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I'm intersted in an inexpensive , but decent chrony , which one do you use and why did you buy it ?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

They are all around the same price that I have seen. For the basic unit, the extras add to the cost.


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

I would make sure you get the tripod with one, I cant tell you what a pain in the but not having that has been for me.


----------



## JLowe69 (Nov 30, 2011)

I took the cheap route and just talked nice to a guy who had one at the range, let him shoot one of my firearms he showed an interest in, and asked to shoot through his. Sorry, but I can't remember the brand. He pointed out the same thing as singlesix though, when we were talking about them, get the kind with legs or at least one that will thread on a tripod, he also said something about the "antennas" on some costing a lot more than others if you happen to shoot one off. Not much help from me but, hopefully some is better than none.


----------



## Varmintnv (Aug 17, 2012)

Just remember the saying that goes with the Shooting Chrony units. "it's not if you shoot it, it's when!!" LOL they are a neat compact unit, but I've seen a ton of pics where guys have set them up just a bit too close to the bullets path. I use an old, old Oehler model 34 (I think) and like it alot. But it's a pain to set up and take down.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I run a pretty basic ProChrono unit. It's never caused me any issues and it's helped me discover several liars in the ammunition world.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have hit the sun shade and broke it. so I put up the metal rods and just shoot it that way. I don;t try to get groups when shooting over it so as to not shoot it.


----------



## charlie63 (Aug 11, 2012)

F-1 crony cheap and good.


----------

